# Help with toy poodle!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

bumping up!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Did she say why she doesnt want her pup on canned food. With the weight loss I think I would be using the canned food and mix it with a good quality dry food to get some weight back on her. Also heat it up in the microwave for about 10 seconds. The smell will be tempting to her. It sounds like she is very picky from all the food changes and Mom needs to give her some tough love.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Did she say why she doesnt want her pup on canned food. With the weight loss I think I would be using the canned food and mix it with a good quality dry food to get some weight back on her. Also heat it up in the microwave for about 10 seconds. The smell will be tempting to her. It sounds like she is very picky from all the food changes and Mom needs to give her some tough love.


 
We tried the canned dog food with Kibbles today and she won't touch it.

I was thinking the same thing, to much changes in the food, stick with one..she is too cute but very much on the thin side!


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Claudia, my Pom-Poo is very much like this.....she's been a challenge to feed her whole life.

When it's gotten really bad and she's literally gone DAYS without eating, I'll eventually cave in & give her anything I can think of to get her to eat. Yes, including table scraps :doh: :no:.

I generally need to mix canned into her kibble to get her to eat. When this hasn't worked, I have actually SPOON fed her canned with kibble. I say "canned with kibble" because instead of mixing mostly kibble with a little canned, I've had to mix a little kibble with a lot of canned.

I have no idea why it works, but it has, on several occasions. Almost as if she wants some extra TLC from me in order to eat.

Please let me know how it goes! I hate giving her much canned, too - she needs the kibble for the dental benefits, but when she goes days without eating she scares me enough that I give in (which is exactly how she gets what she wants!) :bowl:

Good luck!
-Trids



Heidi36oh said:


> We tried the canned dog food with Kibbles today and she won't touch it.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, to much changes in the food, stick with one..she is too cute but very much on the thin side!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Trids said:


> Claudia, my Pom-Poo is very much like this.....she's been a challenge to feed her whole life.
> 
> When it's gotten really bad and she's literally gone DAYS without eating, I'll eventually cave in & give her anything I can think of to get her to eat. Yes, including table scraps :doh: :no:.
> 
> ...


That's what this little bugger does, she don't eat for days, her mom worries, then she gets canned food or table scraps and she really don't like them either, but eats them.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

If it was me I would just go with a high quality canned food. My dogs don't chew their kibble (they inhale it) so it doesn't benefit their teeth at all. 

The other thing to check for would be tapeworms. Recently, Sasha stopped eating. It was gradual at first so I didn't pay too much attention until she stopped eating altogether. I treated her for tape worms plus some tablets of Gastri Calm and within a few days she was back to normal. I think the worms had been irritating her stomach. Usually whenever my dogs have had tapeworms they get extra hungry but Sasha lost her appetite.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a co-worker with a little Yorkie going through the same problem. What a handful these little ones can be! I suggested running the dry kibble through the blender and adding 'good' table food - veggies, lean meats, etc. It works about 60-70% of the time. Her biggest issue is that the pupper gets hypoglycemic (6 lbs) if he goes too long without eating
Maybe some of the Nutri-paste I've heard mentioned here before?


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Great ideas....that's something I never considered with my girl. I'm always amazed at the amount of good info shared here!



gold'nchocolate said:


> If it was me I would just go with a high quality canned food. My dogs don't chew their kibble (they inhale it) so it doesn't benefit their teeth at all.
> 
> The other thing to check for would be tapeworms. Recently, Sasha stopped eating. It was gradual at first so I didn't pay too much attention until she stopped eating altogether. I treated her for tape worms plus some tablets of Gastri Calm and within a few days she was back to normal. I think the worms had been irritating her stomach. Usually whenever my dogs have had tapeworms they get extra hungry but Sasha lost her appetite.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the great ideas, I will relate them to my client, also she could have some type of worms, mine had tapeworms last summer.

She is due for the vet anyway, so I make sure she will take some poo with her.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

PS, kibble has no dental benefit for teeth. It does not keep them clean or anything like that.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

A good checkup including parasites sounds great.
A dog not eating, but not obviously sick is way out of my realm. I'm used to chow hounds.
I hope the vet finds an answer.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Strange, my vet believes otherwise. He's convinced that the scraping of hard kibble across the teeth helps to remove plaque and stimulates the gum tissue. But maybe that's just him. 



Taz Monkey said:


> PS, kibble has no dental benefit for teeth. It does not keep them clean or anything like that.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You guy's will never guess what that little bugger ate for me a can of Mighty Dog, Gourmet, I only gave her half of the can and she gobbled it down like she has not been feed in days.

Starting to thing she don't like big chunks as the can was all mush.

Talked to her mom today and she said she has been eating the can food:doh:


----------

